# 40 Gallon Breeder Aquascape ideas



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

If your shooting for being able to grow HC, then you will need high light, and co2. If your sticking with low light and no co2, then maybe marsilea minuta would be a better option as a foreground plant. Java ferns grow pretty big if your looking for a background plant for your tank to hide the filter and heater. One thing you will have to understand is, with low light there will be slow growth


----------

